# Beef Economics



## Bright Raven (Jan 18, 2020)

There are some good signs for the beef industry over the next few years. Commodity prices going up as the US generates more deficit spending. Interest rates are basically held at near zero. The covid recovery will also help. There are strong signs that the restaurant industry may boom. Demand for beef is good.


----------

